
A Software Development Company Can Be Your Startup’s Best Friend - Rui_Lou
https://altar.io/how-a-dev-agency-can-be-your-startups-best-friend/
======
verdverm
Low code platforms are quickly becoming he better choice to outsourced
prototypes. How do you think Dev shops will adjust?

